# NPP



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

I've tried the search button but can't find if there was a thread for npp ?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

In the PED section.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

This is the ped section


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/337155-ped-discussion-threads-individual-compound-experience/?do=embed


----------

